# When Daddy is cooking



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky used to lay on a throw rug in the kitchen while I cooking, so I decided to upgrade his digs and got him a pillow bed with a blanket that he can lay on while I cam cooking. He absolutely loves his new bed. Here are some pics from the last couple of days.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Hes So Cut!!!-And Lovin His New Digs-He Looks So Comfy,And I Bet He Waiting On A Little Something From The Cook-Maybe?*
*Nickee in Pa*


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a great idea. He looks so comfortable !


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Bella does this too so we put a bed there for her as well 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lucky looks comfy cozy and close to the action!! I wish that mine would lie in their beds in the kitchen instead of being underfoot when I'm trying to cook. They are always scouring the floor for any crumb!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

ToniLWilson said:


> Bella does this too so we put a bed there for her as well
> View attachment 109521


That looks so comfy, these pillow beds are great. At first I did not know whether Lucky would jump up, but he loves it.



Furbabies mom said:


> Lucky looks comfy cozy and close to the action!! I wish that mine would lie in their beds in the kitchen instead of being underfoot when I'm trying to cook. They are always scouring the floor for any crumb!


Lucky is such a finicky eater that he does not pay much attention. I don't usually keep that many sweets or snacks in the house. The only thing he perks up for is cheese. Of course he gets vegs and will eat them, but I have to bring them over to him and hand feed them. Can you say spoiled little prince?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh Hes So Cut!!!-And Lovin His New Digs-He Looks So Comfy,And I Bet He Waiting On A Little Something From The Cook-Maybe?*
> *Nickee in Pa*


I love Yogi's bed. Yes Lucky gets some vegs, but I periodically go over and he rolls over for tummy rubs. He gets lots while I am cooking.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love it!!! Jasmine has a bed in the kitchen, but it's close to our table. She lays in it when we eat!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

dntdelay said:


> I love it!!! Jasmine has a bed in the kitchen, but it's close to our table. She lays in it when we eat!!


The great thing is the kitchen window (which faces south) and the east facing glass door allow the sun to bathe the bed, so he baskes in sunlight, which he loves. Since it is under a shelf it is out of my way, so I don't trip on it.

It is great that so many of us have doggie beds in the kitchen, so our little ones can be with us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter -- I've got a New York City kitchen. I'm lucky I can fit the major appliances in it much less a bed :w00t::HistericalSmiley:
Lucky looks as snug as a bug in a rug. :wub::wub: Tyler's the same as Lucky in the kitchen; not a pest about scraps or anything. He leaves me alone in there and lies in his bed near one of the doors. 
So what are you growing under the lamps? Is it herbs or lettuces or what? I'm intrigued. You also might be able to train Lucky as a barrista with your Keurig. LOL!! Oh he needs opposing thumbs I guess. B) Lucky is a very lucky boy having you as his dad. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter -- I've got a New York City kitchen. I'm lucky I can fit the major appliances in it much less a bed :w00t::HistericalSmiley:
> Lucky looks as snug as a bug in a rug. :wub::wub: Tyler's the same as Lucky in the kitchen; not a pest about scraps or anything. He leaves me alone in there and lies in his bed near one of the doors.
> So what are you growing under the lamps? Is it herbs or lettuces or what? I'm intrigued. You also might be able to train Lucky as a barrista with your Keurig. LOL!! Oh he needs opposing thumbs I guess. B) Lucky is a very lucky boy having you as his dad. :thumbsup:


One Aerogrow is lettuce, the other is basil, thyme, and mint. You know how depressing things can look in the northeast in winter, so I grow a couple of things just to have the light and something fresh to eat. I put the aerogrows away in Spring once my garden gets going. Not enough lettuce for a salad every night, but a single person salad three times a week and a few extra leaves for sandwiches.

I really like my kitchen to be light and these help. Besides the lamps do throw a bit of heat so it makes the kitchen feel warmer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I, too, was going to comment on your grow lights! I grow tons of herbs & I noticed those before the bed! But the bed is perfect! Lucky Dog! He just wants to bask in your presence.
Today I gave Kitzi & Lisi raw sliced fennel for the first time! They chomped it down and asked for more. They do like some unusual things, but then they live at our house! DH has also learned to like lots of things he did not grow up w/in a Swedish kitchen.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So cute....I am sure he is much more comfortable now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I, too, was going to comment on your grow lights! I grow tons of herbs & I noticed those before the bed! But the bed is perfect! Lucky Dog! He just wants to bask in your presence.
> Today I gave Kitzi & Lisi raw sliced fennel for the first time! They chomped it down and asked for more. They do like some unusual things, but then they live at our house! DH has also learned to like lots of things he did not grow up w/in a Swedish kitchen.


Lucky likes his pasta, he will take a lettuce leaf, but loves cheese and hummus. I just had hummus and lettuce in pita for lunch, and gave him a bit. He ate lettuce and hummus, but spit the pita out in my lap. In Greece you must be able to grow herbs all year. Wien will be very different, will you miss the really fresh produce all winter?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, Lucky, you look like you make a great kitchen partner. Leila likes to be in the kitchen when I'm cooking too. But she doesn't do as well as you and stay out from under my feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL!!! he has a great spot to watch you!!!! I love your kitchen....................... wow a keriug machine, two of the garden growing machines!!!! I am jealous  So when are you inviting all of us over for coffee and lettuce


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lucky looks incredibly COMFY in his new bed! I'm sure he just loves to be around you even while you cook. Obi goes crazy for cheese too


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, looks so comfy.:thumbsup:


----------

